
How Much Is A Suggested Slot On Twitter Worth? Jason Calacanis Offers $250,000. - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/12/how-much-is-a-suggested-slot-on-twitter-worth-jason-calacanis-offers-250000/
======
coglethorpe
JC has a way with marketing, I guess. He knows the check will never be cashed
and he will get tons more exposure for free. It’s also a way for him to get
his apparently under-performing startup some free press by associating himself
with the most buzzed about startup around today.

~~~
quilby
He is getting lots of free press, but most people who know about TC already
know about Mahalo, so it probably doesn't help him that much.

------
mcdowall
We use Twitter regularly for updates for special offers now we are live to our
2000 or so followers, it sure would be an excellent way of increasing
followers and probably extremely cost effective, even at $120,000 per year.

That sort of money is way out of our league but it certainly does put light on
this ongoing debate about how Twitter can monetize its service.

On another note the search.twitter.com facility is invaluable if you have any
form of product or service people are looking for, weve managed to capitalize
on 4 sales in the past fortnight alone just replying to users tweets

------
mattmanser
This article could be titled how to destroy twitter in one easy step. 10
messages a day of spam, madness.Especially ironic after Erlang day.

The author actually identifies why, the personal nature of twitter is what
makes it what it is, if the first user experience is getting spam marketing
messages ten times a day, someone else will take over. If they had any sense
they'd rip that cheque up and find other ways to monetize the site.

------
trezor
Can we say dot-com bubble all over again?

~~~
pjhyett
I'd rather be talking about bubbles than recessions.

Seriously, though, the amount of ad dollars businesses spend yearly makes
$250k to advertise on a new medium with a lot of momentum a solid investment.

Imagine Kevin Rose saying he's going to Burger King for lunch and 2 million
people reading that within the next five minutes.

~~~
dantheman
You can't have a bubble with out a recession; they're two sides of the same
coin.

~~~
eru
Do I spot an Austrian?

~~~
dantheman
yep :)

